# Clarification on 489



## Chris0628 (Mar 14, 2017)

We received the 489 from SA, my wife is the primary.

I work for an IT Company in Sri Lanka and one of our customers is in Tatura and I was in Aus (Living in Shepparton and Working in Tatura) from Dec to Feb on a 400. 

The above-mentioned customer has extended the contract and for another 3 months, I'm required (on 489) to provide consulting to the customer but I will be still employed by The Lankan Company. 

Living: Shepparton 3630
Work: Tatura 3616

Once the assignment is completed I’ll head back to Lanka and before heading to SA with my family where we will live with my sister-in-law for a few weeks before renting a home, buy a car…etc.

Questions

On the "Incoming Passenger Card", which option – “B - Visitor or Temporary entrant” ??

I’m entering through VIC, where should I give as the resident address?? (Shepparton or my Sister-in-Law's address in SA until we rent a house in SA)

Get a TFN now?

Tks
Chris


----------

